# Prince - Sign O' the Times



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is such an incredible album from start to finish. I was recommended to listen to it after stating I enjoy Beck's Midnite Vultures on another forum I visit.

If you haven't heard it, get to it, it's essential listening IMHO!

If you have heard it, discuss your thoughts.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Sign o' the Times_ is an excellent album from a man at a creative peak, even by his lofty standards. Genius is not a word I tend to use for any pop/rock musician over the last 40 years but Prince for me comes the closest. He was the most self-sufficient musician since Todd Rundgren and Stevie Wonder - singing, writing, playing nearly everything, producing, arranging...he had it all, and the magic just tumbled from him. In an era in which anyone can be called brilliant and innovative just for babbling some street doggerel over a generic computer generated rhythm track I only need to listen to Prince for ten minutes in order to put things into proper perspective.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> _Sign o' the Times_ is an excellent album from a man at a creative peak, even by his lofty standards. Genius is not a word I tend to use for any pop/rock musician over the last 40 years but Prince for me comes the closest. He was the most self-sufficient musician since Todd Rundgren and Stevie Wonder - singing, writing, playing nearly everything, producing, arranging...he had it all, and the magic just tumbled from him. In an era in which anyone can be called brilliant and innovative just for babbling some street doggerel over a generic computer generated rhythm track I only need to listen to Prince for ten minutes in order to put things into proper perspective.


Definitely.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I consider it great from start to finish, but there's The ballad of Dorothy Parker that is one of my favorite pieces of music in any genre and it's pure genius, and I suspect a song with a huge influence on the neo soul genre.


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

If i was your girlfriend did something to me and i was never the same.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

To me, the album seems quite overrated, and very uneven. Purple Rain is way, way better to me. Agree 'If I Was Your Girlfriend' is great though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> To me, the album seems quite overrated, and very uneven. Purple Rain is way, way better to me. Agree 'If I Was Your Girlfriend' is great though.


I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Album mentioned in the OP is the only Prince album I've heard all the way through.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bought the album as a double vinyl LP on its release when I was around 26 or 27 years old (was quite partial to Prince from the earlier days, too). I put it up there with The White Album, Hail To The Thief, There's A Riot Goin' on ......


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

It is a fantastic album. I couldn't agree more with Elgars Ghost's summation of Prince. He was absolutely brilliant. His was the only celebrity death I have ever been genuinely upset over. I have every single album by the man. As great as Sign O' The Times is, he has other brilliant albums.

- Chaos and Disorder
- Purple Rain (just because it's popular doesn't make it NOT Great!)
- Emancipation - Just a colossal work
- The Vault: Old Friends For Sale
- Diamonds and Pearls - As close to a perfect Pop album as they come.
- Graffiti Bridge
- [Symbol] - The album that's just his symbol - Where "Sexy MF" comes from.

I was looking forward to another 20 albums from that man before he died. It was truly a dark day in the music world. Absolutely my favorite Non classical artist of all time.

V


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> Bought the album as a double vinyl LP on its release when I was around 26 or 27 years old (was quite partial to Prince from the earlier days, too). I put it up there with The White Album, Hail To The Thief, There's A Riot Goin' on ......


A bit off topic, but HTTT is your favorite RH album?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

"Lovesexy" is my personal favourite Prince album.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> A bit off topic, but HTTT is your favorite RH album?


I think so. Was OKC, but as the years went by ........


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> "Lovesexy" is my personal favourite Prince album.


Very underrated album!

V


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> I think so. Was OKC, but as the years went by ........


It's hard to go wrong with anything since The Bends.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Varick said:


> Very underrated album!
> 
> V


I will listen as soon as I finish up Wish You Were Here by Floyd.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I will listen as soon as I finish up Wish You Were Here by Floyd.


Lovesexy is kickin', but that album cover is a bit much, no?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I have to admit that for a long time I was put off buying it - I'm a bit of a prude at heart, I suppose.

Still, it was certainly not as bad as this album cover of Kevin Rowland when he was not quite the full shilling...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> Bought the album as a double vinyl LP on its release when I was around 26 or 27 years old (was quite partial to Prince from the earlier days, too). I put it up there with The White Album, Hail To The Thief, There's A Riot Goin' on ......


Same time (same age!).....and I put it 'up there' with London Calling, Marquee Moon and Revolver!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I never bought into the Prince hype (or the Beatles for that matter) but he did write a few fine songs and was a highly impressive guitarist. Mrs Merl is a big fan but Prince (or whatever name he went by) just didn't do it for me. As for the Sign O the Times album its OK but I will say that, as I'm not a fan. Some of you guys obviously are so no doubt I'll get blasted in a minute. Its good to remember talented musicians who may have had a lot more to offer as they aged (unfortunately we'll never know).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> _As for the Sign O the Times album its OK but I will say that, as I'm not a fan. Some of you guys obviously are so no doubt I'll get blasted in a minute._


I don't think you will get any grief here, Merl. Perhaps if it was one of the less level-headed forums and you had sullied the memory of St. Michael of Jackson by saying he was over-rated _then_ you may have been entering turbulent waters.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I never got interested in Prince at the time he was active - but given the high praise for this album here and in review sites, I gave it a try. Not for me, I'm afraid. Not bad, but this music simply does not appeal to me.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> I never bought into the Prince hype (or the Beatles for that matter) but he did write a few fine songs and was a highly impressive guitarist. Mrs Merl is a big fan but Prince (or whatever name he went by) just didn't do it for me. As for the Sign O the Times album its OK but I will say that, as I'm not a fan. Some of you guys obviously are so no doubt I'll get blasted in a minute. Its good to remember talented musicians who may have had a lot more to offer as they aged (unfortunately we'll never know).


Merlo....hope the fact that you did not 'like' my post does not mean that we are in danger of falling out re the 'little man'?

While I might have intimated it is 'level' with Marquee Moon in my affections that statement was (with the benefit of some consideration) mere hyperbole!


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven’t heard it in years. I remember liking the songs mentioned above, but I was definitely more into early Prince. Controversy and 1999 conjure up the fondest memories. I guess I peaked out early with him. Of course Purple Rain was quite a phenomenon at the time. He steadily came out with good tunes over the years, like Scandalous, Insatiable and Come. And I’ve always loved Sinéad O’Connor’s rendition of Nothing Compares 2U.


----------

